# baselayout-lite

## .:chrome:.

ho notato questo pacchetto in portage, e mi ha incuriosito. qualcuno l'ha mai provato?

----------

## Luca89

serve per creare sistemi molto molto minimali, tipo livefloppy, una volta ci ho provato a creare un livefloppy ma con scarsi risultati.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> serve per creare sistemi molto molto minimali, tipo livefloppy, una volta ci ho provato a creare un livefloppy ma con scarsi risultati.

 

ho provato ad usarlo su una macchina virtuale. partendo da stage1 ho cambiato /etc/make.profile, ma all'atto del bootstrap ha protestato dicendo che ARCH non era impostata.

questo mi ha lasciato molto perplesso...

----------

## Luca89

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

>  *Luca89 wrote:*   serve per creare sistemi molto molto minimali, tipo livefloppy, una volta ci ho provato a creare un livefloppy ma con scarsi risultati. 
> 
> ho provato ad usarlo su una macchina virtuale. partendo da stage1 ho cambiato /etc/make.profile, ma all'atto del bootstrap ha protestato dicendo che ARCH non era impostata.
> 
> questo mi ha lasciato molto perplesso...

 

Quale profilo hai usato che include il baselayout-lite? io ho fatto una installazione totally from scratch, ovvero:

```
export ROOT=/tmp/prova

emerge baselayout-lite tinylogin busybox
```

e via dicendo

----------

## .:chrome:.

ho linkato /etc/make.profile a /usr/portage/profiles/embedded/qualcosa...

----------

## Luca89

non ricordo se ci ho guardato, comunque quel profilo installa proprio i componenti che ho usato pure io. Quindi bene o male dovrebbe essere la stessa cosa, io ti consiglio di usare un sistema tipo quello che ho fatto io, ovvero compilare dal tuo sistema i componenti per il sistema embedded.

----------

## .:chrome:.

ma volendo installare da zero un nuovo sistema, non si dovrebbe percorrere la strada che ho inboccato io?

come mai non è definita la variabile ARCH, nel profilo?

nota: sono ubriaco quindi non garantisco di aver scritto cose corrette e on mi assumo la responsabilità per quello che ho scritto. provate il sangue delle streghe: http://www.gioridistillati.it/

----------

## u238

[OT]

[piccolosfogo]

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> nota: sono ubriaco quindi non garantisco di aver scritto cose corrette e on mi assumo la responsabilità per quello che ho scritto. provate il sangue delle streghe: http://www.gioridistillati.it/

 

BUAHHAHAHAHAHA  :Very Happy:  mittttticcooooo   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

[/piccolosfogo]

[/OT]

----------

## Luca89

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> ma volendo installare da zero un nuovo sistema, non si dovrebbe percorrere la strada che ho inboccato io?
> 
> come mai non è definita la variabile ARCH, nel profilo?
> 
> nota: sono ubriaco quindi non garantisco di aver scritto cose corrette e on mi assumo la responsabilità per quello che ho scritto. provate il sangue delle streghe: http://www.gioridistillati.it/

 

con il baselayout-lite non credo che puoi mettere su un sistema indipendente, per esempio nei pacchetti appartenenti al system di quel profilo non vi è nemmeno portage.

----------

